# Gulf Breeze Optimist Fishing Rodeo adds Spear Fishing Division



## lisanewell

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
April 15, 2014
Contact: Lisa Newell
(850) 380-7887
[email protected]


Gulf Breeze Optimist Club’s 39th Annual Fishing Rodeo adds Spear fishing Division
Lionfish among targeted species

Gulf Breeze Optimists are expanding their popular fishing rodeo to include a spear fishing division at this year’s event, which will be held May 17th and 18th at Shoreline Park South in Gulf Breeze. It will be the 39th Annual Fishing Rodeo. This year promises to be filled with fun, young and not-so-young anglers, and over $6,000 in cash prizes and gift certificates. Each division winner has the chance to win $1,000.

The Gulf Breeze Fishing Rodeo is unique because it is open to shore and pier anglers as well as those on board private and charter fishing vessels. Anglers can win only one fish prize, and will be awarded the highest one they win, with a total of 81 potential winners. Last year, 396 anglers participated, so the odds of winning a prize are 1 in 5.

The weekend will begin with an optional Captain’s Meeting at Shoreline Park South in Gulf Breeze at 4 p.m. on Friday, May 16 to answer questions about the rules and regulations of the rodeo. A marine biologist will present a seminar on safe handling of lion fish. 

A “Learn to Fish” Kid’s Fishing Clinic, co-sponsored by Fish Florida and Bass Pro Shops, will be at Shoreline Park on Friday, May 16 at 5 p.m. All kids ages 4 - 14 are welcome. Free hot dogs, hamburgers and soft drinks will be served. The tournament starts on Saturday, May 17th at 5 AM, and goes through Sunday, May 18th at 5 p.m. One day fishing constitutes a complete tournament. Weigh-in is on Saturday and Sunday 2-5 p.m. Awards will be presented at 5:30 p.m. on Sunday. A free fish fry will be served by the Optimists to all participants and sponsors during the weigh in periods. 

The entry fee of $25 is waived for all children 9 and under who have an adult registered for the event.

Anglers can purchase tickets at Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle, Dizzy Lizzy Bait & Tackle, Outcast Bait & Tackle, West Marine at W. Barrancas Avenue, Dive Pros, Scuba Shack, Hot Spots Bait & Tackle, Bay Breeze Divers, MBT Divers, Tight Lines Bait & Tackle, Pensacola Beach Charters and Half Hitch Bait and Tackle in Navarre. 

The grand prize to be awarded is $1,000 cash, which will be a drawing from the top winners in each of the 22 categories of fish in the hook and line division and five in the spear fishing division. Each division will have $100, $50, and $25 gift certificates for First, Second, and Third Place prizes.

In 2013, there were nearly 400 anglers of all ages, and prizes were awarded in 21 different categories. For 2013, the 22 divisions include amberjack, blue fish, croaker, dolphin, flounder, legal grouper (not gag), king mackerel, ling/cobia, pompano, redfish, sheepshead, legal snapper (not red), Mingo snapper, Spanish mackerel, speckled trout, trigger, tuna, wahoo, white trout, lady fish, bonita, and whiting. Spear fishing divisions are amberjack, flounder, gray snapper, lionfish and scamp.

The Gulf Breeze Optimist Club returns all proceeds from its fund raising events back into the community, specifically helping the youth. Potential members are welcome to join the members for breakfast each Friday at 6:45 a.m. at Gulf Breeze Hospital Cafeteria.

For further information, please call 261-3731 or visit online at Facebook/Gulf Breeze Optimist Club.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

Good news. If only we could get the Destin Rodeo to do a spearfishing division.


----------



## Boostin350

Does anyone have the results from the rodeo? Especially amberjack and grouper.

Thanks


----------

